# XM Sound Quality Upgrades - August 5th



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Courtesy of Ryan at XMFan


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Courtesy of Ryan at XMFan


Thanks Ryan


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I did a 120 miles round road trip today for the sole purpose of analyzing XMs better sound quality. For the most part I'm very impressed, Big Tracks, Lucy, Squizz and The Message all sound much better. The bass has been cut back dramatically and you can hear more highs and mid range. Flight 26 still sounds a little bad, but better then it was. And while I don't listen regularly XM Hitlist was incredible. I have Lips Of An Angel by Hinder in my Tune Select, on XM 30 it used to sound like a tin can, now maybe 1 notch below my iPod. 

And at home with XM integrated in my Sony Some Theater receiver, vast improvement as well, still wish their was a little more rear action on the rock channels, but oh well. I don’t think Sirius sounds better then XM anymore, but I also don’t think XM sounds better then Sirius either. They both sound different, and I’m now pretty satisfied with the quality of both again.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am glad the 90's channel does not have that bad echo and flat sound anymore. I notice that the other channels don't sound as flat as they use too.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Do these upgrades also apply to the online service as well? I still need to test it but haven't had time.

Also, is there a list of channels which received this upgrade?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

The online service sounds good. Before they did the upgrade on the sound quality I thought the online streams sounded better than the satellite stations.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

DBS Commando said:


> Do these upgrades also apply to the online service as well? I still need to test it but haven't had time.
> 
> Also, is there a list of channels which received this upgrade?


All of the music channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Radio Online should sound the same as it did before. I belive it just streams in regular WMA format.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. The sound quality is much better. The dynamic range is getting closer to CDs although the music still sounds slighty compressed (quiet passage are boosted and loud passage are reduced).

Still, sounds great and definitely a noticeable upgrade.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh "The Lips of an Angel" I love that song :angel: :sunsmile: I haven't listen to it in my vehicle since the sound was upgraded. But actually since I have the Bose Sound System about anything sounds great on it :sunsmile:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

After seeing these posts last night I had to get in my car and drive to hear the new XM sound. It was great :goodjob:


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Dolly said:


> After seeing these posts last night I had to get in my car and drive to hear the new XM sound. It was great :goodjob:


Agreed, sound is much better.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

The stations don't sound as flat as they use too.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Oh "The Lips of an Angel" I love that song :angel: :sunsmile: I haven't listen to it in my vehicle since the sound was upgraded. But actually since I have the Bose Sound System about anything sounds great on it :sunsmile:


You must not have listened to the lyrics :lol: You're the first person of the female variety that I have heard said likes the song after listening to the lyrics. I've also heard comments requiring the quality of this particular song from others. Those that have only heard Lips Of An Angel on terrestrial radio have made comments to me about it sounding different. XM doesn't pitch music, they have no commercials so they have no motivation to pitch so the song sounds like it does on the CD, not on terrestrial radio.


----------

